
Newly discovered Mayan text says 2012 is the end of the calendar not the world - shawndumas
http://www.slashgear.com/newly-discovered-mayan-text-says-2012-is-the-end-of-the-calendar-not-the-world-29236443/
======
donutdan4114
This isn't new, this has been known for a very long time.

